# Yamaha vs. Suzuki vs. Mercury



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

All three manufactures build solid reliable outboards. Removing brand bias the things I would recommend looking at are total cost for install. Reputation of the company doing the install and serviceability. 

A great engine poorly installed will ruin the owners confidence. I happen to live close to Outboard Specilities who are the largest repower installer for Suzuki outboards in the country. So I used them to repower my Egret. (link here Egret got her wings replaced. ) Take a look at how they protected the gel coat for the install. It's these kinds attention to details can can really make a difference.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Suzuki has really taken a hold on the repower market here in FL, and hats off to Outboard Specialties for leading that charge with great pricing and even better customer service.
I would look at any of the 3 based on price, availability, and access to good mechanics trained in your chosen brand....


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

After speaking with Mike & Mike a minimum of 3 to 5 times on the phone within a 2 week period they both gave me a verbal repower cost but I could not get a written estimate nor a time and date to get a new 250 Zuk. After playing with them for over 2 weeks I went to Miami on a Friday and had my boat back the next Friday with a new 250 on the back.

So far I like the engine with 130 hours on it in just 13 months.


----------



## KyleCorey (Feb 3, 2018)

The mercury verados are very impressive motors. We have one of the new v8s on our 24 lake n bay. Still fairly new but we've put 300 hours on it with no issues. Torque is insane both mid-range and out of the hole. Super efficient 3.8-4.2 cruise. 
Also run a 32 yellowfin with 2020 400 verados (v6 model). Almost 400 hours on those with no issues. Very strong and efficient motors. 
I'd tip the hat towards mercury in the large outboard category.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

In that horsepower group I would be inclined to favor Mercury and Yamaha due to lower unit durability with a heavier hull. I lean toward the Mercury for better corrosion resistance, ease of maintenance, and lower weight. I would also consider a Honda. The 250 Tohatsu is a rebadged Honda, fyi. If it were a bay boat, I may consider the Suzuki but not on a hull that size. Also, the large v6 Suzukis have some issues with cooking idle air control valves. 

I agree with the above sentiments about the dealer. Find one you like.


----------

